#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-11
<fefa_> bueenos diaas
<Cn> fefa, buen día
<zeus> Cn: por que te pones ese nick de dos letras tan corto con solo consonantes y que no dice nada?
<pedro_> hoolas
<fefa> hola pedro_
<fefa> como va?
<zeus> hola pedro_ =)
<pedro_> holas fefa zeus
<pedro_> bien bien y uds?
<zeus> aqui po
<zeus> workiando
<zeus> pedro_: trabajand para usted! XD
<caravena> Hola buen día
<caravena> Hoy llegue muy tarde, me quede dormido
<zeus> shuuu
<arvaro> holanda
<zeus> arvaro: como andamios
<arvaro> zeus maoma, adolorido por lo de la muela
<pedro_> zeus: miauu
<zeus> arvaro: damn it man  :/ per pegate un tom hanks como en el naufrago
<zeus> XD
<pedro_> lo mismo le dije yo hahaaha
<pedro_> con un zapato de hockey
<fefa> pedro_ zeus yo le dije q comiera almendras y maní japones pero no quizo jaja
<zeus> hahahhahahaha XD
<zeus> arvaro: vas a ir al dentista o no ?
<zeus> fefa: y que tal la pega nueva ?
<fefa> bieen
<fefa> harta pero bien
<fefa> hasta el momento estn felices conmigo :)
<zeus> miua
<zeus> pulento!
<fefa> seps
<fefa> igual hay cosas detlles en temas de infraestructura general
<fefa> onda en soprote no tienen los programas q se ocupan uno lso tiene q descargar
<fefa> o no se es minimo pero echo d menos google apps ajajajaja
<zeus> hahahahaha XD
<zeus> fefa: y que tal el ambiete laboral ?
<fefa> bieen
<fefa> son buena onda
<zeus> fefa: muchas minas ?
<fefa> pocas
<fefa> en mi equipo somos la jeda cuentas la comunity y yo
<fefa> el resto niñitos jaja
<zeus> jeda ?
<fefa> jefa
<zeus> a jefa de cuentas
<fefa> seps
<zeus> miau!
<zeus> lo bueno es que no hay tanto cahuineo
<fefa> exacto
<fefa> eso si hay uno n mi equipo q es lateeeeeeeeeeeero
<fefa> le dicen el abuelo
<fefa> :p
<fefa> ponte alguien muestra un video de u n tipo coienose un escorpion
<fefa> y el empieza a habalr de lso escorpiones contando hasta de q animal prehistorico desciende
<fefa> jajajaja
<zeus> hahahaha XD
<zeus> weon pajero XD
<fefa> maaal si
<fefa> pro eso el dicen el abuelo
<fefa> yap voy a ver q como
<fefa> vuelvo de ahi
<arvaro> zeus si fui al dentista po, me saque la muela del juicio
<zeus> arvaro: yapo weon y que te duele ?
<arvaro> zeus el hocico
<zeus> arvaro: grrr
<Cn> zeus, y como sabes tu si este nick no significa nada si el que lo ocupa soy yo y basta con que sepa yo que lo que significa
<zeus> bueno de hecho significa common name
<zeus> asi que tu nombre es comun
<zeus> nombre comun
<fefa_> Hola Cn bienvenido al canal si es q eres nuevo por aqui de donde nos visitas?
<Cn> si soy nuevo en el canal, pero en freenode ya llevo años
<Cn> gracias por la bienvenida fefa_, soy de chile x)
<Cn> asumo que ustedes = ¿?
<fefa_> la mayoria
<magicdrums> aloha!
<zeus> hola magicdrums
<magicdrums> que se cuenta?
<zeus> magicdrums:  1 2 3 =D
<magicdrums> hola zeus
<magicdrums> hahahahaha
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-12
<fefa_> buenos dias
<pedro_> hola fefa
<pedro_> wenas fabio !
<fabio> wena pedro_!
<fabio> como va?
<pedro_> fabio: todo bien y tu?
<fabio> pedro_, bien también llegando de unas mini-vacaciones
<fabio> y ya esta la caga
 * fabio pensando en renunciar
<pedro_> fabio: tanta la cagada esta?
<fabio> si, y el ambiente esta denso...
<fabio> ya estoy un poco cansado de todo
<fefa_> fabio mandate una cagadita chica y mejor q te echen
<fefa_> :p
<fefa_>  el finiquito es mas agradable:p
<fabio> ultimamente, ha sido solo dar explicaciones por cosas que no tienes mucho que hacer...
<fabio> hola fefa_!
<fefa_> holas
<fabio> fefa_, sorry por todos los delays!
<fefa_> no hay problemas
<fefa_> de hecho me acorde u pregunte jajaja
<fefa_> tranqui
<fabio> hoy envio el correo al board cc a ti y sergio que tambien me pregunto..
<fabio> que se me están haciendo los longuis
<fefa_> jaja oki
<zeus> holanda que talca
<fefa_> sueñooooooooooooooooooo
<danielgc> hola a tod@s
<danielgc> fabio, pedro_ ping
<pedro_> hola danielgc
<danielgc> wena pedro_ como estas?
<danielgc> pedro_ estoy trabajando en el consolidado del gnome annual report que sale en marzo, y la idea es poner algun texto sobre el Dia GNOME para que no quede fuera del reporte.
<fefa_> aah chicquillos, cristisn me reenvio un correo sobre el ubuntu global jam, segun entendí tendríamos q hacer algun tipo de evento dan 3 fechas  1 de marzo, 2 de marzo o 3 de marzo podemos hacerlo solo un día
<fefa_> eso
<fefa_> q hacemos?
<pedro_> danielgc: la raja! necesitas algo de informacion o te ayudamos a redactar algo en conjunto?
<danielgc> pedro_ la idea es redactar algo en conjunto sobre el dia gnome, lo demas lo estamos trabajando con el equipo de marketing, :-)
<fabio> hola danielgc
<zeus> hola danielgc
<fabio> danielgc, genial , hay que hacer un googledocs y le damos
<danielgc> wena wena fabio, zeus
<danielgc> fabio wena las fotos las sacamos de flickr
<danielgc> fabio, pedro_ hoy voy a presentar el layout final del diseño para empezar a consolidar. :)
<fabio> danielgc, valeria!, avisai si po
<zeus> pedro_: asi que se cambian de oficina ? cc
<fefa_> oooh mi paciencia fue superada
<fefa_> me mandan contenido para subir a un sitio
<fefa_> y me manda un taxto luego otro q podria ir antes
<fefa_> pido q envie las cosas ordenadas
<fefa_> con titulo texto imagen y archivo adjunto
<fefa_> me mandan todo pero dond e deberia venir imagen dice el nombre.jpg
<fefa_> pregunto por la imagen y me dicen q penso q ahi tenia q poner le nombre q queria q tuviera la imagen
<fefa_> no la imagen
<fefa_> aaaaaaah
<zeus> GUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
<zeus> NOTABLE!
<zeus> XD
<fefa_> y es la comunity manager po
<fefa_> comooooo???
<fabio> xD
<zeus> hahaha
<zeus> la wea loca
<pedro_> hahhahhaha la wea wena
<pedro_> zeus: si si, en marzo parece
<pedro_> danielgc: servira lo que esta en la pagina?
<pedro_> danielgc: http://dia.gnome.cl/dia-gnome-2012-2/
<danielgc> pedro_ gracias, es justo lo que andaba buscando onda con fotos salen 2 paginas :)
<pedro_> haha si
<pedro_> una traducida y listo
<zeus> grrr
<fabio> miau!
<zeus> el kamusin esta de cumple? :S
<fefa> buh facebook no me aviso
<zeus> fefa: hahaha la volaita
<zeus> XD
<zeus> fefa: que onda que no te vas a casa ?
<fefa> correcciones del candidato de ultima hora
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-13
<fefa_> buenas
<Cn> fefa_, hi
<fabio> wena cabr@s
<sortega> holanda holanda que talca como andamios
<pedro_> hola hola
<fefa_> ya son las 7?
<pedro_> que sean las 1830 no mas :-P
<fefa_> jjaj anoo yo salgo a las 7
<zeus> fefa_: no!
<fefa_> yaaa se me fue a la mierdi el restod el asemana
<fefa_> me acaan de calzar con unos banners q tenia q dejar hechso un tipo q se fue de vacaciones
<fefa_> las cagan
<pedro_> nooo
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-14
<fefa_> buenos diiiiias
<zeus> grrr
<danielgc> fefa_ ping
<fefa_> mande
<fefa_> danielgc mande
<danielgc> fefa_ hola como estas? una consulta, tienes alguna imagen de los stickers de gnome3 donde salia un pajarito?
<fefa_> mmmm si pero en ultra
<fefa_> cuado llegue a la casa te lo envio
<danielgc> fefa_ yapo gracias, estoy actualizando los stickers de GNOME  y me gustaria poder agregar ese.
<fefa_> dale
<fefa_> yo te envio a la tarde
<danielgc> fefa_ oka gracias:)
<fefa_> denada
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-15
<fefa_> se viene el fin del mundooooo
<fefa_> :p
<arvaro> zeus necesito hablar contigo
<zeus> arvaro: 1313 cuando quieras mi amor por fin te decidiste y te pasaras a mi lado y seremos una feliz pareja ?
<arvaro> jajaja pucha en esta ocacion es sobre pega jajajaja
<arvaro> te llamo cual es el fono de alla?
<zeus> arvaro: ahora estamos con crisis XD
<zeus> arvaro: XD pero mande correito si es pega pues mijito si no su pm :D
<arvaro> zeus no es nada urgente, los dejo en paz hablamos mas tarde
<zeus> arvaro: ok mi amor
<fefa_> a veeeer aver??
<fefa_> zeus mantenga distancia pro favor
<fefa_> :p
<arvaro> jajajaja
<zeus> fefa_: es su decision! XD
<fefa_> no no no no
<fefa_> hajaja
<fefa_> Zeus el me quiere a mi resignate
<fefa_> :p
<zeus> arvaro: I'm free for you my babe
<arvaro> wuena
<fefa_> ya son la s7 ?
<zeus> fefa_: NO!
<zeus> puta que calor mas grande por la shashu =(
<fefa_> toy muerta de sueñoooooo
<zeus> fefa_: same here
<zeus> fefa_: calor maldito me tiene loco
<fefa_> yo me mande un pique en micro a vitacura con americo vespucio y volvi muerta
<fefa_> aah y pasando el dato tengo fundas para celu de pacman
<fefa_> me quedan dos
<fefa_> y em queda una para tablet de michael jackson
<fefa_> todo hecho a mano
<fefa_> :)
<zeus> hahahahaha XD
<zeus> vendo baratitot!!! XD
<zeus> fefa_: son las 7 ya? >.<
<zeus> toy chato!
<fefa_> somos dos
<zeus> fefa_: solo 40m mas!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-17
<lasdm> hola
<lasdm> buenas
<lasdm> alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-cl 2015-02-15
<gtox> hola
<gtox> como estan
